# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  nod32 updates license automatically

## On-off

Vet fjala po tregon se cka eshte esht nje software si ta klikojm automatikisht dot ja ben uptade licenses juaj te Antivirusit ESET NOD32



```
http://gaiafile.com/wyyo279t23pb/nod32_updates-license-automatically.rar.html
```

----------


## The Pathfinder

File not found - cka don me than me qat fjal?

----------


## mufitk

TNod User & Password Finder v1.4.1.0 Final 
Install trial license before using TNod 



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/3457022158/TNod-1.4.1.0-Final-Setup-.rar
```

Ketu keni programin i cili ben update vete te licensave vetem se punon per versionin 5

----------


## mufitk

ESET NOD32 Antivirus 32Bit 


```
Code:
http://download.eset.com/download/win/eav/eav_nt32_enu.msi
```

ESET NOD32 Antivirus 64Bit 


```
Code:
http://download.eset.com/download/win/eav/eav_nt64_enu.msi
```



ESET NOD32 Smart Security 32Bit 



```
Code:
http://download.eset.com/download/win/ess/ess_nt32_enu.msi
```

ESET NOD32 Smart Security 64Bit 


```
Code:
http://download.eset.com/download/win/ess/ess_nt64_enu.msi
```





ESET PureFix v2.03 Final : 


```
Code:
http://rapidshare.com/files/2101725237/2.03.rar 
OR 
http://www.datafilehost.com/download-60cd016e.html
```



TNod User & Password Finder v1.4.1.0 Final 
Install trial license before using TNod 


```
Code:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3457022158/TNod-1.4.1.0-Final-Setup-.rar
```

Ketu keni dhe antivirusin

----------

